# [1.5L (+40K)] Build Suggestion - 4K Dual Boot Windows and Hackintosh - Photographer config - Lightroom



## venkig (Jun 14, 2020)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)
Ans: MS Office, WebEx, Heavy web-browsing but *mainly for Lightroom CC 2020* for editing Hi-Res RAW images, Photoshop only for Content aware fixes. I am a Hobbyist photographer. Also need a _*Hackintosh compatible hardware*_ so that tinkering doesn't suck all my time (I have factored in maintenance required for Hackintosh). ZERO gaming.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.
Ans: 1.5L. Plus 40K for a more balanced config.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not right away, eventually yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10 Pro and macOS Catalina both residing on different SSDs.

5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?
Ans: 512 GB for Windows, 256/512 GB for MacOS, 256/512GB(or 1GB) for Lightroom Catalogue, Cache and also scratch disk. Need NvMe SSD. For storage I don't mind throwing a 2TB or 4TB SATA SSD(Optional). I already own 2 WD MyBook external HDDs - 6GB and 8GB, which is where all my data is currently residing.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.
Ans: I need a 27- 32" 4K Monitor and I'll be using my LG 32MN58H as my secondary display. The display I am currently considering is BenQ EW3270U. I prefer not to go below 27" and my sweet spot being 32". All 4K displays will be connected via DisplayPort.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Keyboard and Mouse - Using Logitech M850 combo, Don't want to buy Optical drive. Don't need UPS.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Right away within a week, if that is not happening then post 23rd June 2020.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, I have built half a dozen of PCs all before 2012. Will take a Assembler if things go over my head.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore. I have been buying most of PC components from SP Road for a decade and a half. Have used Amazon these years to get Monitors, SSDs. I'd welcome if you personally can recommend your go-to shop in Bangalore and if I can email them or whatsapp them to get their quotes. I am open to buying things online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Don't need Flashy and Colorful Tower, need a cleaner look. I need Intel CPU and AMD Graphics card(Easy for Hackintosh) but I am open to hear your opinion if I should choose otherwise. Hackintosh won't be my production system right away though.

PS- Hackintosh buyer's guide - *www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/building-a-customac-hackintosh-the-ultimate-buyers-guide/

EDIT - System delivered on 13-July-2020. Below is the config


AMD 3700XGigabyte X570 Aorus Pro WiFiG skills F4-3600c16d-32gtzncWestern Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVMESapphire Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse OC 8GBCooler master MB -511 RGBCorsair RM 650 MBenQ EW3270U


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku Is ryzen 3rd gen hackintosh compatible?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku Is ryzen 3rd gen hackintosh compatible?


No idea


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

Would need to consult LinusTechTips videos/forum, maybe SnazzyLabs channel also. Main issue is with mobo, wifi support and bootloader (opencore is generally the recommended option) for macos. Nvidia GPUs don't work on macos, only AMD ones do. Getting a good config with enough display port outs is challenging considering the niche requirement.


----------



## venkig (Jun 15, 2020)

Not interested in WiFi module of the motherboard not working as the machine will be hooked to an ethernet always. Kinda want to stay away from Ryzen as active tasks in Lightroom is slower on AMD compared to Intel. Things like exporting, building 1:1 JPEG previews(I don't use it) and importing works amazing using Ryzen but those things aren't something that is very common for me as they happen seldom and only once in a while when I need to import files. Exporting is always less than a dozen files so I don't mind if it's a tad bit slow.

Also lightroom just doesn't work properly or not work at all on a Ryzentosh


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2020)

CPU - Intel i9 9900K - 59.2k

Mobo - Gigabyte Z390 Aoris Elite - 19.1k

CPU Cooler - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 - 7.7k

RAM - 2x16GB DDR4 3200MHz - 12.8k

GPU - MSI RX580 Armor 8GB - 16k

M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000 1TB - 12.9k

M.2 SSD2 - Samsung 970 Evo 500GB - 11.5k (For Mac unless the other one is known to work w/o issues, in which case just get 2 of those. There are just 2x M.2 slots)

PSU - Corsair TX650M - 7.4k

Cabinet - CM MasterBox MB511 or other mid tower ATX - 6k (can vary)

Monitor - LG 27UK650/BenQ EW3270U - 34k*

Total - 186.6k

Check mdcomputers, primeabgb, theitdepot, vedant computers, onlyssd (online stores) for PC parts at a good price. Some parts have such low prices on amazon during sales as well.

*LG 27UK650-W vs BenQ EW3270U Side-by-Side Monitor Comparison

NOTE - For anyone else not looking into hackintosh rig, stay away from that build.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Mobo - Gigabyte Z390 Aoris Elite - 19.1k


*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...orus-pro-wifi-intel-z390-chipset-motherboard/Almost similar price but has wifi & a bit better VRMs.
*www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250662&amp;d=1548963030


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...orus-pro-wifi-intel-z390-chipset-motherboard/Almost similar price but has wifi & a bit better VRMs.
> *www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250662&amp;d=1548963030


Can be considered surely


----------



## venkig (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you  @*omega44-xt *and @*whitestar_999 *for your recommendation. 

Omega thank you for putting together components. Has given me lot to think about and go back to the drawing board and map all these.

For Motherboard what do you guys think about - GIGABYTE Z390 DESIGNARE ? Overkill? I don't use Thunderbolt for now but perhaps it'll be handy? Also does it make a bad MoBo for overclocking?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

Z390 Designare surely has better VRMs than aorus pro but at its price range there are also aorus ultra & aorus master(refer mobo tier list of overclock.net link in my previous post).


----------



## venkig (Jun 15, 2020)

I have an update from my trusted seller from SP Road, Bangalore. All of the below components are brand new and comes with a warranty, just saying if somebody is confused 

I am kinda happy with the pricing, I am sure If I haggle a bit more as I need to upgrade few more machines lying at home. The one's he has not quoted is the components he can't source yet. I would need alternate suggestions for these so that I can check with him if it is available

CPU - Intel i9 9900K--------41000+

Mobo - Gigabyte Z390 Aoris Elite------16500

CPU Cooler - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 -------

RAM - 16GB DDR4 3200MHz --6500+

GPU - MSI RX580 Armor 8GB ----14200+

M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000 1TB---- -----

M.2 SSD2 - Samsung 970 Evo 500GB ------------8500+

PSU - Corsair TX650M ---

Cabinet - CM MasterBox MB511 or other mid tower ATX ---6500+

Monitor - LG 27UK650------36000net

BenQ EW3270U--31000+

** The "+" next prices means more 500Rs or 1K. Also GST has to be added, I guess. 18%?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

venkig said:


> CPU Cooler - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 -------


Costlier but better.
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...chromax-pure-black-cpu-cooler-dual-140m-fans/*hexus.net/tech/reviews/cooling/141712-noctua-nh-d15-chromaxblack/


venkig said:


> GPU - MSI RX580 Armor 8GB ----14200+


*www.vedantcomputers.com/sapphire-pulse-radeon-rx-580-8gb-gddr5Cheaper & overall considered a safer choice for amd cards.



venkig said:


> M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000 1TB---- -----


M.2 is just form factor, there are 2 types of M.2 ssd: M2 sata(basically regular 2.5" ssd without their external covering) & M2 NVMe ssd(the one you want).
You picked a bad time to get ssd now because current ssd prices are up by as much as 60% compared to just last year in Dec. Go with this regular sata ssd along with samsung 970 evo:
*www.onlyssd.com/buy/crucial-mx500-2-5-inch-1tb-sata-iii-3d-nand-ssd-ct1000mx500ssd1/
*www.vedantcomputers.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1046


venkig said:


> Cabinet - CM MasterBox MB511 or other mid tower ATX ---6500+


Whatever cabinet you buy(MB511 is a good option though) make sure it does not have a front glass panel & must have a meshed front panel. Indian climate is hot & intel 9th gen also runs quite hot so you need a good airflow cabinet unlike European countries/USA where most reviews of cabinets come from.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

This seems to be the official distributor of be quiet cpu coolers in India so contact them for expected availability because if they don't have it then I doubt anyone else would have it.
*tech91.in/product/dark-rock-pro-4/*www.reddit.com/user/Blehzinga


----------



## venkig (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks a ton mate. I'll check with the official distributor. I think my ambitious plans of having my perfect dream system will have to wait. Maybe I'll just do 2x256 currently and upgrade later or perhaps just one 512 and 256 and call it a day. I already have another 256MB SATA SSD, I think I'll use all that for cache, scratch disk and all the rest of the crap. 

Decisions .. Decision .. hmmmm!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2020)

venkig said:


> I have an update from my trusted seller from SP Road, Bangalore. All of the below components are brand new and comes with a warranty, just saying if somebody is confused
> 
> I am kinda happy with the pricing, I am sure If I haggle a bit more as I need to upgrade few more machines lying at home. The one's he has not quoted is the components he can't source yet. I would need alternate suggestions for these so that I can check with him if it is available
> 
> ...


Yes, 18% GST, which is a lot. So ask sellers to quote final prices with taxes.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jun 16, 2020)

If you do Photography for living then do keep some serious budget for a good monitor and lot of reliable/RAID storage.

Following are some good monitors for different budget

Eizo ColorEdge CG318-4K
Dell UltraSharp UP3216Q
BenQ PD3200U
MSI Prestige PS341WU 
BenQ EX3501R
BenQ GW2270H
Dell UltraSharp UP3218K


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku Is ryzen 3rd gen hackintosh compatible?


yes.

Problem is on the motherboard front usually.


----------



## venkig (Jun 17, 2020)

This is a quote from an Assembler from Hyderabad who will assemble the system and stress test for me. There is no break-up here.

What are your thoughts here? How much extra do you think I am splurging here?

CPU: Core i7-9700k up to 4.70 GHz
CPU-Cooler: NZXT - Kraken x62
Motherboard: Gigabyte - Z390 Aorus Pro
Graphics-Card: RX5700XT - Gigabyte Gaming OC 8GB
SSD: Samsung - 500 GB (970 EVO PLUS) M.2 NVME
SSD: Samsung - 500 GB (970 EVO PLUS) M.2 NVME
SSD: Samsung - 1TB (970 EVO EVO PLUS) M.2 NVME
RAM: 8x2 - Corsair Veng 16GB 3000
SMPS: Corsair - CX 650
Case: Corsair - 175R
Wifi-Card : TPLink - TLWN881ND
Wattage: 298

Price: ₹175,000 + 3,000 (Shipping + Packaging)

I have asked for a revised quote after telling them get 2*250 GB NVME SSD. I would ideally like an i9-990k but the argument from the assembler is that I would barely see any noticeable gains using Lightroom. His quote doesn't include a monitor.


----------



## venkig (Jun 17, 2020)

Upadhyay said:


> If you do Photography for living then do keep some serious budget for a good monitor and lot of reliable/RAID storage.
> 
> Following are some good monitors for different budget
> 
> ...



Excellent suggestions. But I don't do photography for a living. Not yet and not any time soon


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2020)

venkig said:


> This is a quote from an Assembler from Hyderabad who will assemble the system and stress test for me. There is no break-up here.
> 
> What are your thoughts here? How much extra do you think I am splurging here?
> 
> ...


Looks good, but the 5700XT, 970 Evos & AIO cooler surely pushes the price up significantly w/o much observable difference. X62 is good & required if you plan to OC the i7 (to say 5GHz all core) as Intel CPUs are pretty hot these days & OC leads to tremendous heat generation.

Maybe upgrade PSU to Corsair TX650M, better quality PSU.

Those 970 Evos are pretty expensive, also, the motherboard has just 2x M.2 slots, not sure how you will fit 3x M.2 SSDs, unless you buy some device which adds to PCIe slot & has M.2 slots on it.

Do replace the 1TB 970 Evo to something cheaper but almost as good as 970, like Kingston A2000 or Adata SX8200 Pro. You won't see a difference between a bit slow TLC M.2 NVMe drive & a fast NVMe (even if its PCIe 4.0 one, which Intel doesn't support). Just partition the 1TB SSD to get a 200GB partition for Win10, use rest for storage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2020)

venkig said:


> SSD: Samsung - 500 GB (970 EVO PLUS) M.2 NVME
> SSD: Samsung - 500 GB (970 EVO PLUS) M.2 NVME
> SSD: Samsung - 1TB (970 EVO EVO PLUS) M.2 NVME


Unnecessary expenses especially now when ssd prices are already increased so much. Just get Crucial MX 500 1TB ssd I mentioned above for ~10k along with 512gb samsung 970 evo(or this one *www.vedantcomputers.com/products/s...xpg-sx8200-pro-pcie-512gb-gen3x4-m-2-2280-ssd ).



venkig said:


> RAM: 8x2 - Corsair Veng 16GB 3000


Absolutely no. I wouldn't suggest/buy 3000MHz ram for even a 50k system nowadays let alone a 1 lakh+ system. Min for any system nowadays should be 3200MHz ram even if it is an intel system which doesn't benefit as much from ram speeds above 3200MHz as AMD Ryzen systems.
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...jawsv-f4-3200c16s-16gvk-16gb-ddr4-ram-memory/


venkig said:


> SMPS: Corsair - CX 650


Already suggested TX650M.



venkig said:


> Case: Corsair - 175R





whitestar_999 said:


> Whatever cabinet you buy(MB511 is a good option though) make sure it does not have a front glass panel & must have a meshed front panel. Indian climate is hot & intel 9th gen also runs quite hot so you need a good airflow cabinet unlike European countries/USA where most reviews of cabinets come from.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2020)

venkig said:


> CPU: Core i7-9700k up to 4.70 GHz
> CPU-Cooler: NZXT - Kraken x62
> Motherboard: Gigabyte - Z390 Aorus Pro
> Graphics-Card: RX5700XT - Gigabyte Gaming OC 8GB


Pretty sure R9 3900X plus decent X570 mobo would cost about the same as intel counterparts but would be better. You don't need 5700 and 5700XT is overkill. Get used RX 580 for now and wait for next gen AMD GPUs. I'd recommend Noctua NH-D15 over an AIO given the minor 3-4 °C difference and AIOs are priced higher.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pretty sure R9 3900X plus decent X570 mobo would cost about the same as intel counterparts but would be better. You don't need 5700 and 5700XT is overkill. Get used RX 580 for now and wait for next gen AMD GPUs. I'd recommend Noctua NH-D15 over an AIO given the minor 3-4 °C difference and AIOs are priced higher.


Yes, and there are many people running Ryzen Hackintosh. But you need to patch macOS's kernel to enable Zen support. And after that works, CPU power management doesn't work. Then there can be issues with drivers for motherboard devices. If going for Ryzen-based Hackintosh, then should ask on these people's Discord. AMD OS X Vanilla


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2020)

*Intel Hackintosh RIG (RX5700XT 8GB)
Budget -156.2K*

Processor -Intel Core i7 10700K -38.9k
Motherboard -MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi -20.1k
Graphics Card -MSI Armor Radeon RX580 8GB -15.5k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz 32GB (8GBx4) -14.4k
CPU Cooler -Cooler Master MasterAir MA610P RGB -3.9k
SSD -Intel 660P 1TB M.2 SSD -10.5k (onlyssd.com)
SSD2 -Intel 660P 2TB M.2 SSD -20.6k (onlyssd.com)
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro EA750G 750w -7.5k
Cabinet -CoolerMaster Masterbox MB520 RGB -5.6k
Monitor - Acer Nitro VG270P 27inch 1MS 144Hz FHD IPS -17.7k (Amazon.in) 
KB & Mouse -ANT E-Sports KM540 Gaming Combo -1.5k (mdcomputers.in)

*Total -156.2k*


----------



## venkig (Jun 19, 2020)

Where do you look for used parts?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2020)

venkig said:


> Where do you look for used parts?


Olx, quirk, FB marketplace, some FB groups, etc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2020)

A


venkig said:


> Where do you look for used parts?


Also techenclave forum & erodov forum(make sure to deal only with old/good reputation members).


----------



## mitraark (Jun 19, 2020)

venkig said:


> Where do you look for used parts?


Faceboook Groups -  Second Hand Component ,  Indian Budget Gamer...


----------



## venkig (Jun 20, 2020)

After reading up a bit I have decided that building a new Hackintosh machine buying new hardware isn't value for money. I'll use my OptiPlex 780 or ThinkPad 440p for Hackintosh builds.

Could you guys revisit the specs and recommend me what would be a perfect build? 

The purpose remains the same - Lightroom, tonna multitasking and heavy web browsing hooked to multiple monitors (2x4K and 1xFull HD LG IPS monitor that I already have)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2020)

venkig said:


> The purpose remains the same - Lightroom, tonna multitasking and heavy web browsing hooked to multiple monitors (2x4K and 1xFull HD LG IPS monitor that I already have)


Would your budget be changed now that you've decided to go against new hackintosh?


----------



## venkig (Jun 20, 2020)

Not necessarily but I don't want to splurge just cos ... Maybe let's say 1L (+50 k to balance if needed?)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2020)

CPU -  AMD R7 3700X - 27.2k 

Mobo -  Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus - 17.5k 

CPU Cooler - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 - 7.7k

RAM - 2x16GB DDR4 3200MHz - 12.8k

GPU - Asus RX580 4GB - 13k*

M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000 1TB - 12.9k

M.2 SSD2 - Same as above, if required

PSU - Corsair TX650M - 7.4k

Cabinet - CM MasterBox MB511 or other mid tower ATX - 6k (can vary)

Monitor - LG 27UK650/BenQ EW3270U - 34k*

Total - 138.5k

If your usage benefits from Nvidia GPU over AMD, then get Zotac GTX 1660S for 19-21k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000 1TB - 12.9k


Where are you getting it at this price? Btw this one is available & overall a bit better than A2000.
*www.onlyssd.com/buy/wd-blue-sn550-1tb-m-2-pci-express-3-0-x4-nvme-ssd-wds100t2b0c/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Where are you getting it at this price? Btw this one is available & overall a bit better than A2000.
> *www.onlyssd.com/buy/wd-blue-sn550-1tb-m-2-pci-express-3-0-x4-nvme-ssd-wds100t2b0c/


My prices are a bit old now though, latest might be a bit higher. A2000 isn't DRAM-less like Blue but Blue is surely a good performer.

OOS here: Buy Online Kingston A2000 1TB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/1000G In India
14.5k in amazon


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> A2000 isn't DRAM-less like Blue but Blue is surely a good performer.


Yes but despite that its performance is even better than A2000 in some areas & that's why I think it is better to get this over A2000(in tomshardware review check all benchmark pics).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but despite that its performance is even better than A2000 in some areas & that's why I think it is better to get this over A2000(in tomshardware review check all benchmark pics).


For some reason I forget that SN550 exists, is good & confuse it with SN500 (older one).


----------



## venkig (Jun 22, 2020)

Can you somebody recommend what cooling would go fine with specs Omega44-xt has mentioned? I can't get Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 and I need alternatives.

Also do I really need a X570 board? Is this for future proofing? I know PCIE 4.0 is somewhat a big deal but currently is this an overkill?

Also what is your Monitor Mount recommendation for two 32" monitors? I have never used a mount before for my home builds and am really interested in one of them. Quickly glancing at Amazon I found most of the monitor mounts are for under 30" monitors.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

venkig said:


> Can you somebody recommend what cooling would go fine with what Omega44-xt has mentioned? I can't get Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 and I need alternatives.
> 
> Also do I really need a X570 board? Is this for future proofing? I know PCIE 4.0 is somewhat a big deal but currently is this an overkill?
> 
> Also what is your Monitor Mount recommendation for two 32" monitors? I have never used a mount before for my home builds and am really interested in one of them. Quickly glancing at Amazon I found most of the monitor mounts are for under 30" monitors.


Noctua NH D15 is considered the best air cooler followed by DarkRock Pro4, but costs more as well. CM Hyper 212 Black is considered a great budget cooler & is superior to the one included in box (which is considered decent actually).
Buy Online Noctua NH-D15 Chromax Pure Black CPU Cooler with Dual 140m Fans - in India

If you are willing to spend on AIO, check out NZXT X52/X62 & Corsair H115 (CM ML240R or Corsair H100i for something cheaper). AIOs are quieter & aesthetically more pleasing but the thermal performance is similar to good air coolers.

For Ryzen 7, I'd highly recommend X570, it has future-proof features like PCIe 4.0 SSD & GPU support, surely overkill now but will likely be mainstream in 2-3 years, & better VRM temps than B450 mobos.


----------



## venkig (Jun 22, 2020)

I like the idea of AIO. Below is the quote I got from the local vendor for NZXT
Kraken X52                           -   9250+
KRAKEN - X 62                    -    11500+
KRAKEN  X 73                      -   12500+


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

venkig said:


> I like the idea of AIO. Below is the quote I got from the local vendor for NZXT
> Kraken X52                           -   9250+
> KRAKEN - X 62                    -    11500+
> KRAKEN  X 73                      -   12500+


X62 is considered a great AIO, so get that if price isn't an issue. Make sure your cabinet supports 2x140mm fans up front (ideal location IMO), CM MB511 I suggested surely does.


----------



## venkig (Jun 24, 2020)

If one isn't planning to overclock, do you think the fans which comes with MB511RGB and the CPU cooler bundled with AMD is enough for few months?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2020)

venkig said:


> If one isn't planning to overclock, do you think the fans which comes with MB511RGB and the CPU cooler bundled with AMD is enough for few months?


Yes if the room avg temp remains ~25C &/or processor usage don't often cross 80% for long duration.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2020)

venkig said:


> If one isn't planning to overclock, do you think the fans which comes with MB511RGB and the CPU cooler bundled with AMD is enough for few months?


Definitely enough

People do run R7 3700X with stock cooler, even in India. MB511 RGB is one of the better cases even at its price point & its included 4x 120mm fans are surely good enough. You can buy a better CPU cooler & add more fans at top, if required.


----------



## venkig (Jun 24, 2020)

That's perfect then. I'll hold off on AIO or any other cooling for now. Are the fans that come with MB511 RGB fairly quiet? I don't really mind the sound but I just hope they don't sound like a jet.

Also for the PSU I just found out that I have a corsair VX550w sitting idle, would this make sense for my current build?

I am massively struggling with narrowing down on the GPU and I don't know why. This is mainly for my 4K monitor and lightroom. Can't think of anything else that would benefit from the GPU.

Also seriously considering  Gigabyte - Z390 x570 Aorus Pro currently. Also what does the newer revision of this board - 1.1 mean?

I have a 6TB WD MyBook drive where my lightroom catalogue and RAW and other images reside. I would like to keep that set-up currently and optimize it as much as possible. I know things will be faster if I move my files to SSD but I don't want to do that yet and I would rather keep things where it is. All of this is getting backed up to a 8TB WD MyBook and my 2TB WD exists for temp storage and backup for my office related things.

Clocking 17 hour work shift these days is not helping me do more research and I'm kinda embarrassed to be asking laymen things here. Totally appreciate everybody who has helped me so far.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2020)

venkig said:


> That's perfect then. I'll hold off on AIO or any other cooling for now. Are the fans that come with MB511 RGB fairly quiet? I don't really mind the sound but I just hope they don't sound like a jet.


@shreeux has the same cabinet & he lives in Chennai which is quite hot & humid during summer season so he should know better.



venkig said:


> Also seriously considering Gigabyte - Z390 Aorus Pro currently. Also what does the newer revision of this board - 1.1 mean?


If you go the amd way then you won't be using any Z390 mobo.



venkig said:


> I have a 6TB WD MyBook drive where my lightroom catalogue and RAW and other images reside. I would like to keep that set-up currently and optimize it as much as possible. I know things will be faster if I move my files to SSD but I don't want to do that yet and I would rather keep things where it is. All of this is getting backed up to a 8TB WD MyBook and my 2TB WD exists for temp storage and backup for my office related things.


No need to spend large amount of money on ssd now as their current prices are very high compared to usual. Just buy a 250gb ssd for now if you can manage & buy a good large capacity ssd next year.



venkig said:


> Clocking 17 hour work shift these days is not helping me do more research and I'm kinda embarrassed to be asking laymen things here. Totally appreciate everybody who has helped me so far.



*www.goodreads.com/quotes/184310-the-man-who-asks-a-question-is-a-fool-for


> “The man who asks a question is a fool for a minute, the man who does not ask is a fool for life.”
> Confucius


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2020)

venkig said:


> That's perfect then. I'll hold off on AIO or any other cooling for now. Are the fans that come with MB511 RGB fairly quiet? I don't really mind the sound but I just hope they don't sound like a jet.
> 
> Also for the PSU I just found out that I have a corsair VX550w sitting idle, would this make sense for my current build?
> 
> ...


Get a new PSU, Corsair TX650M is a good gold rated PSU.

A cheap RX580 should be fine for photo editing, if you want something better, get GTX 1660 or 1660 Super. CPU is the one doing the heavy lifting, mostly.

Are you back to considering Intel system?

Just connect those ext HDDs to USB ports & continue using them, buy higher capacity SSD later, if you want.


----------



## venkig (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheesh the mobo I mentioned earlier was a typo (wrong copy and paste .. lol, so not really a typo? )

I mean x570 Aorus Pro Gigabyte.

I was thinking the same what @whitestar_999 mentioned - Getting a 250NVME drive and use my old 250MB SATA SSD for now.

I feel I am now closer to finalizing components. Lotta things to read up on this weekend. With all this going on I am moving too so have to deal with relocation. Thankfully it's within Bangalore itself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

venkig said:


> I mean x570 Aorus Pro Gigabyte.


Have you compared it with asus X570 Tuf Plus, both have similar VRMs but I rate asus a bit over gigabyte.
*linustechtips.com/main/topic/1137619-motherboard-tier-list-v2-currently-amd-only/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you compared it with asus X570 Tuf Plus, both have similar VRMs but I rate asus a bit over gigabyte.
> *linustechtips.com/main/topic/1137619-motherboard-tier-list-v2-currently-amd-only/


+1


----------



## venkig (Jun 25, 2020)

Considering everything that we have discussed so far the spec list looks like this

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Wraith Prism cooler
Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WiFi
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory
Western Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME
BenQ EW3270U
ATI Sapphire Radeon RX 580 8 GB PULSE
Cooler Master MasterBox MB511 RGB
Corsair TX650M


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks good but I think you can do better with ram by going for 3600MHz ones.


----------



## venkig (Jun 25, 2020)

Which one would would you recommend for RAM? @whitestar_999


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 25, 2020)

venkig said:


> Which one would would you recommend for RAM? @whitestar_999


Check these:Buy Online RAM (Memory) In India At Best Price with RAM Speed 3600 MHz and In stock

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

venkig said:


> Which one would would you recommend for RAM? @whitestar_999


*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...16gb-3600-mhz-ddr4-memory-f4-3600c16d-32gvkc/
If you need RGB then
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...ddr4-c18-black-memory-kit-cmw32gx4m2d3600c18/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

venkig said:


> Considering everything that we have discussed so far the spec list looks like this
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Wraith Prism cooler
> Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WiFi
> ...


Looks good to me. Just don't overspend on RX580, like 18-20k. GTX 1660 performs better than it, but has just 6GB VRAM. I doubt your usage will benefit from VRAM though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2020)

^ If this won't be a hackintosh build, does RX 580 makes sense? A 1650 Super should be sufficient and has nvenc to handle Premier.


----------



## venkig (Jun 26, 2020)

Which 1660 or 1650 models do you guys recommend?

Also my local dealer texted me saying Instead of MB511RGB asked me to go for Antec NX 600 or Antec NX 800. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2020)

venkig said:


> Which 1660 or 1650 models do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also my local dealer texted me saying Instead of MB511RGB asked me to go for Antec NX 600 or Antec NX 800. What do you guys think about that?


Go with Antec NX800 ARGB E-ATX Cabinet @ 7.5k

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2020)

venkig said:


> Which 1660 or 1650 models do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also my local dealer texted me saying Instead of MB511RGB asked me to go for Antec NX 600 or Antec NX 800. What do you guys think about that?


For nvidia cards prefer zotac(they give extra 3 years warranty on registering product on their site within 28 days of purchase so total 2+3=5 years warranty) followed by asus(standard 3 years warranty but good aftersales support).

MB511 is cheaper & has everything you will need so why buy more expensive NX800 which also has meshed front panel. Don't get NX600 which has a glass front panel as ventilation will be poor. Btw found this review on NX800 & though it sounds good but seems like hdd placement is messy.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ebc964


----------



## venkig (Jun 26, 2020)

Below is the quote I got 

CB MB-511 RGB - 6500 
NX-800 - 6250

RX580 - 14800
Zotac GTX 1660 - 17500


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2020)

venkig said:


> Which 1660 or 1650 models do you guys recommend?
> 
> Also my local dealer texted me saying Instead of MB511RGB asked me to go for Antec NX 600 or Antec NX 800. What do you guys think about that?


I recommend Zotac models because of extra 3 year warranty after online registration, so total 5 years.

NX800 is good but costs more as well.


----------



## venkig (Jun 26, 2020)

The quote that I got from the local store NX800 costs a little less than MB511 RGB @omega44-xt . Which one would you go for then?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2020)

Check this, if prices are same then I think NX800 seems better because of its fans(but keep in mind the hdd tray issue as mentioned in link I posted earlier):

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ea21bj

edit: OK got a conflicting opinion from another thread so now I am also confused.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ejbmkx
*tech91.in/antec-nx800-rgb-gaming-cabinet-review/


----------



## venkig (Jun 26, 2020)

Ouch! Kinda leaning towards NX800. Also as I won't game at all any reason why I need to spend a little extra for 1660? I understand 580 is a bit older architecture, so might run a tad bit hot???? Very confused


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2020)

1660 runs much cooler compared to RX580 I think( @omega44-xt ) which is a big plus point for me in any config as in my experience cards that run hotter also survive shorter in hot climate countries like India.


----------



## venkig (Jun 26, 2020)

I will run this system here in India for a year to 15 months and take this build to UK as I'll be relocating sometime next year. Kinda worried about the warranty but I can't worry about that now

I know I told Hackintosh is not priority at the moment but it is still at the back of my head. The one thing that came out of the little research I did was  x570 Aorus Pro Gigabyte has great support and to my surprise Ryzentosh community has grown heaps. People have stable builds with 3700x and RX580 running lightroom and Adobe products flawlessly.

How much am I missing out if I pick x570 Aorus Pro Gigabyte over  Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2020)

venkig said:


> I will run this system here in India for a year to 15 months and take this build to UK as I'll be relocating sometime next year. Kinda worried about the warranty but I can't worry about that now
> 
> I know I told Hackintosh is not priority at the moment but it is still at the back of my head. The one thing that came out of the little research I did was  x570 Aorus Pro Gigabyte has great support and to my surprise Ryzentosh community has grown heaps. People have stable builds with 3700x and RX580 running lightroom and Adobe products flawlessly.
> 
> How much am I missing out if I pick x570 Aorus Pro Gigabyte over  Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS ?


RX580 consumes more power & runs a bit hotter (relatively) compared to decent GTX 1660. If Ryzentosh is growing, go with 3700X + RX580.

Its just that TUF X570 is a more popular choice because it performs similar to Aorus Pro for a cheaper price. Right now I see a 5k difference in price at mdcomputers. Again, if Mac support is better on Aorus Pro, go for it. Here's a chart with VRM temps in a stress test:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Here's a chart with VRM temps in a stress test:


What method you use to extract/capture such benchmark pics from hardware unboxed youtube videos?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What method you use to extract/capture such benchmark pics from hardware unboxed youtube videos?


I think that's from their Patreon Page


----------



## venkig (Jun 27, 2020)

I probably will get the system delivered today. Here is the final spec list.

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Wraith Prism cooler
Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WiFi
G skills F4-3600c16d-32gtznc ( Trident Z Neo)
Western Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME
BenQ EW3270U
Zotac GTX 1660
Antec NX 800 RGB
Corsair TX650M

Any last minute changes here?

What AMD comparable GPU would you recommend if I want to replace GTX 1660 and ready to shell out a little bit more money and not go for RX580?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What method you use to extract/capture such benchmark pics from hardware unboxed youtube videos?


That's from techspot page's review of MSI X570 Tomahawk. For HU videos, I use a simple screenshot


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2020)

venkig said:


> I probably will get the system delivered today. Here is the final spec list.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Wraith Prism cooler
> Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WiFi
> ...


Parts list looks good.

RX5500 XT is a bit inferior to GTX 1660 & priced close to 1660S. Get RX580 if you are interested in Hackintosh. Power delivery shouldn't be an issue with TX650M & neither should its bit extra heat on load.

Sapphire is considered a good brand for AMD, but good deal from MSI, Asus & Gigabyte are fine as well:
Buy Sapphire RX 5500 XT Pulse OC 8GB (11295-01-20G) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in




@whitestar_999 This is a screenshot from HU video


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2020)

venkig said:


> Any last minute changes here?


See this:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/upgrade-pc-case-7k.208519/post-2385906


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> That's from techspot page's review of MSI X570 Tomahawk. For HU videos, I use a simple screenshot


This is a screenshot from hardware unboxed video & values for common mobos are exactly same but it has fewer mobos, is there some kind of data sharing/common testing between HU & techspot.


----------



## venkig (Jun 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> See this:
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/upgrade-pc-case-7k.208519/post-2385906



So it is wise to get back to CM MB511 RGB then. Don't need that white case.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is a screenshot from hardware unboxed video & values for common mobos are exactly same but it has fewer mobos, is there some kind of data sharing/common testing between HU & techspot.
> View attachment 19226


Steve & Tim are editors of Techspot, so I think they do the testing & provide benchmarks for Techspot these days. Maybe the two of them started HU, so its named HU. Some posts on the internet suggest that the channel was earlier called Techspot. It's also possible that the patreons get access to full list & Techspot uses some of those full lists in their articles, hence the difference.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2020)

venkig said:


> So it is wise to get back to CM MB511 RGB then. Don't need that white case.


It is a great case for 6k for sure, checks all the boxes. Included 3x 120mm RGB fans at front & 1 fan at rear should suffice in general. RGB fans take care of, well RGB lights.


----------



## venkig (Jun 28, 2020)

If I have to get 2 ARGB fans on the top of the case of CM MB511 which one should I consider? I know it isn't required but if those Out of the box front fans annoy me I have 2 of these fans that I can use as a replacement. 

If I have two fans up on the top would I configure in a way are pushing the air or pulling the air? Is there a way to just disable those CoolerMaster front fans incase I decide to use two on top and 1 at the rear?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 28, 2020)

Are Nvidia GPUs even supported in the newer MacOs ?


----------



## venkig (Jun 28, 2020)

No they aren't and Hackintosh is not the priority right now. Currently not the goal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2020)

venkig said:


> If I have two fans up on the top would I configure in a way are pushing the air or pulling the air? Is there a way to just disable those CoolerMaster front fans incase I decide to use two on top and 1 at the rear?


I think top fans should push air out as hot air rises to the top in cabinet & as for disabling front fans again I think it should just be a matter of not connecting the headers but wait for others.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2020)

venkig said:


> If I have to get 2 ARGB fans on the top of the case of CM MB511 which one should I consider? I know it isn't required but if those Out of the box front fans annoy me I have 2 of these fans that I can use as a replacement.
> 
> If I have two fans up on the top would I configure in a way are pushing the air or pulling the air? Is there a way to just disable those CoolerMaster front fans incase I decide to use two on top and 1 at the rear?


Use front 3 to pull air at high RPM, rear & top fans to push air out at low RPM to create positive air pressure inside case, good for cooling, helps a bit with dust as well. Since its physics that hot air rises above, its a bad idea to put top fans for pulling air in.

Here's a detailed video on that topic:


----------



## venkig (Jun 29, 2020)

Perfect. Top fans to push the air out. What fans do you guys recommend? I will be shifting my house in 2 days. 

So I'll prolly get the system delivered to my new place instead of getting it here and moving it again.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2020)

venkig said:


> Perfect. Top fans to push the air out. What fans do you guys recommend? I will be shifting my house in 2 days.
> 
> So I'll prolly get the system delivered to my new place instead of getting it here and moving it again.


Noctua 140mm industrial grade fans are considered the best, but are expensive as well, there are cheaper ones at like 1.5k+ per fan.
Buy Online Nocuta NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM 140mm PWM AAO Frame Technology and SSO2 Bearing Fan - in India

Get some 1500RPM cheaper fans, should suffice.
Buy Cooler Master MasterFan MF120L RGB at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Get some 1500RPM cheaper fans, should suffice.
> Buy Cooler Master MasterFan MF120L RGB at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


Red colour version cheaper here:
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...0l-120mm-cabinet-fan-red-led-r4-c1ds-12fr-r1/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Red colour version cheaper here:
> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...0l-120mm-cabinet-fan-red-led-r4-c1ds-12fr-r1/


But RGB is RGB. You don't build a mid-high end PC w/o RGB


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> But RGB is RGB. You don't build a mid-high end PC w/o RGB


Actually I missed the RGB part in those fans & thought it as just a fixed colour fan.  In that case RGB it is.


----------



## venkig (Jul 1, 2020)

So if I am getting two of this Cooler Master MasterFan MF120L RGB  for top of the case set-up and MB 511RGB and ASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFi. Will I be running out of motherboard RGB header? What situations will people out of RGB header on Mobo(if that is even a thing?)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2020)

venkig said:


> So if I am getting two of this Cooler Master MasterFan MF120L RGB  for top of the case set-up and MB 511RGB and ASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFi. Will I be running out of motherboard RGB header? What situations will people out of RGB header on Mobo(if that is even a thing?)


OP can use this accessory to use as fan controller. No need for any RGB or ARGB motherboard also
Link:Cooler Master Wired RGB Controller C10L 3 Mode Ideal for RGB Case Coolers and Radiators Fans *www.amazon.in/dp/B0787FVBV8/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_Nro.EbW1S75WA

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkig (Jul 2, 2020)

My dealer has asked me to send him the specs so that we can finalize the build. Here it is. Chose 5500 XT incase down the road I decide to scratch the Hackintosh itch. 


AMD 3700XASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFiG skills F4-3600c16d-32gtzncWestern Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVMERX 5500 XTCooler master MB -511 RGBCorsair TX650MBenQ EW3270U


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2020)

venkig said:


> My dealer has asked me to send him the specs so that we can finalize the build. Here it is. Chose 5500 XT incase down the road I decide to scratch the Hackintosh itch.
> 
> 
> AMD 3700XASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFiG skills F4-3600c16d-32gtzncWestern Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVMERX 5500 XTCooler master MB -511 RGBCorsair TX650MBenQ EW3270U


Looks good, just to be clear, RAM is 2x16GB DDR4 3600MHz, right? You don't have to stick with G skill (unless you liked its RGB, which adds to the cost). You can get any reputed brand with low price, like Corsair, Adata XPG, Crucial, etc.

5500XT is expensive considering its performance, but that's what you sacrifice for Hackintosh, so worth it for you.


----------



## venkig (Jul 2, 2020)

RAM is 2x16GB DDR4 3600MHz. I liked that RAM and the dealer already bought it for me, so I'll stick with it. 

5500XT is expensive for it's performance but for me gaming is not a botheration at all. I am guessing this is still better than RX580 in terms of heat, right? I just want to do 1*4K + 1*1080p set-up now, tonna productivity and 10% of lightroom for when I want to work on my images. Photoshop less than 2% of time in an entire month where I just need to use Content-Aware to remove unwanted objects, if any from my image. I will also had several chrome tabs + firefox tabs opened and YouTube videos playing the background and in some rare occasion do NetFlix also (prefer to  use TV for that) while multitasking things. 5500XT card is supported in Catalina.

Would I have any issues if I am using 2*4K displays in the future? This card should still hold fine, right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2020)

venkig said:


> RAM is 2x16GB DDR4 3600MHz. I liked that RAM and the dealer already bought it for me, so I'll stick with it.
> 
> 5500XT is expensive for it's performance but for me gaming is not a botheration at all. I am guessing this is still better than RX580 in terms of heat, right? I just want to do 1*4K + 1*1080p set-up now, tonna productivity and 10% of lightroom for when I want to work on my images. Photoshop less than 2% of time in an entire month where I just need to use Content-Aware to remove unwanted objects, if any from my image. I will also had several chrome tabs + firefox tabs opened and YouTube videos playing the background and in some rare occasion do NetFlix also (prefer to  use TV for that) while multitasking things. 5500XT card is supported in Catalina.
> 
> Would I have any issues if I am using 2*4K displays in the future? This card should still hold fine, right?


Yes, it will run 2x 4K displays, maybe up to 4. Check manufacturer's page for the specific 5500XT you are looking at.


----------



## venkig (Jul 7, 2020)

My dealer told me there is no  ASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFi anywhere in the market here and suggested me to do  GIGABYTE X570 AROS ELITE WI-FI. I know TUF has better VRAM. I kinda don't want to push building my PC just for Mobo unless the TUF is to die for and is worth that wait.

I was also suggested Antec 750W HUG.

Anybody has any views on Deepcool Matrexx 55 v3 ARGB for the case. Apparently cheaper than MB511 RGB.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2020)

venkig said:


> My dealer told me there is no  ASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFi anywhere in the market here and suggested me to do  GIGABYTE X570 AROS ELITE WI-FI. I know TUF has better VRAM. I kinda don't want to push building my PC just for Mobo unless the TUF is to die for and is worth that wait.
> 
> I was also suggested Antec 750W HUG.
> 
> Anybody has any views on Deepcool Matrexx 55 v3 ARGB for the case. Apparently cheaper than MB511 RGB.


Maybe your dealer doesn't have TUF X570, that's it. Also coronavirus did impact supply chain, so it quiet possible that its out of stock most of the places. Shopkeepers lie a lot in my experience as well. Aorus Elite is a fine choice.

Corsair TX650M is just a superior product. You don't need 750W, not even 650W. If TX650M is out of stock, look for other gold rated PSU, like CM MWE Gold series, maybe.

That case has glass front, so not so easy airflow. Get any meshed front case like CM MB511, but not necessarily MB511. Check MSI Forge 100R, is a bit cheaper. There are other options as well. you can get non RGB MB511 as well & just add non-RGB fans to it.


----------



## venkig (Jul 7, 2020)

I checked with half a dozen dealers and nobody has ASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFi.

My dealer tells me there is barely any price difference between Corsair TX650M and the Antec 750W

Checking with him for CM MWE 650W Gold series


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2020)

Prefer gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro over Aorus Elite. Corsair has well established reputation for after sales support as per online comments.


----------



## venkig (Jul 7, 2020)

Corsair RM 650 M - 8875 + and Corsair TX650M - 5850+

Does the TX model shy away from providing connectors? What am I really gaining if I am doing RM 650m over TX650M? or am I just flushing money down the drain?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2020)

venkig said:


> Corsair RM 650 M - 8875 + and Corsair TX650M - 5850+
> 
> Does the TX model shy away from providing connectors? What am I really gaining if I am doing RM 650m over TX650M? or am I just flushing money down the drain?


RM series is a better than TXM series & carry 10 years warranty compared to 7 years warranty on RMX series.


----------



## venkig (Jul 8, 2020)

Finally the build looks like this. Hopefully all things fall into place to get this system delivered in the next 12 hours. 5500XT is for Hackintosh. Worse case scenario I'll do RX 580 Sapphire to shave off the cost. Looking to seal this at or under 1.5L, doable or pretty ambitious?


AMD 3700XGigabyte X570 Aorus Pro WiFiG skills F4-3600c16d-32gtzncWestern Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVMESapphire Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse OC 8GBCooler master MB -511 RGBCorsair RM 650 MBenQ EW3270U


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2020)

venkig said:


> Corsair RM 650 M - 8875 + and Corsair TX650M - 5850+
> 
> Does the TX model shy away from providing connectors? What am I really gaining if I am doing RM 650m over TX650M? or am I just flushing money down the drain?


I'm assuming these are prices w/o tax, still a great price for TX650M with 18% tax.

RM is the superior PSU in terms of quality, but IMO TX650M will be fine for most, hence I suggest it.



venkig said:


> I checked with half a dozen dealers and nobody has ASUS x570 TUF Pro WiFi.
> 
> My dealer tells me there is barely any price difference between Corsair TX650M and the Antec 750W
> 
> Checking with him for CM MWE 650W Gold series


There are PSU efficiency rating, that Antec one is bronze, vs Gold rating of Corsair TX/RM series, which is superior.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2020)

venkig said:


> Finally the build looks like this. Hopefully all things fall into place to get this system delivered in the next 12 hours. 5500XT is for Hackintosh. Worse case scenario I'll do RX 580 Sapphire to shave off the cost. Looking to seal this at or under 1.5L, doable or pretty ambitious?
> 
> 
> AMD 3700XGigabyte X570 Aorus Pro WiFiG skills F4-3600c16d-32gtzncWestern Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVMESapphire Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse OC 8GBCooler master MB -511 RGBCorsair RM 650 MBenQ EW3270U


Looks good, only con I can see is paying a bit more than you would have to for the same performance. Otherwise, the parts are themselves good, COVID has affected supply chain & prices have increased as well. I'm just nitpicking at this point, go ahead with that build.


----------



## venkig (Jul 8, 2020)

I am waiting for the final quotation and will post it here.


----------



## venkig (Jul 9, 2020)

Pre Bargain quotation.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2020)

venkig said:


> View attachment 19272
> 
> Pre Bargain quotation.


Seems fine

Which PSU is that? Corsair RM650?

RAM & GPU are noticeably expensive even w/o tax


----------



## venkig (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes, Corsair RM650


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2020)

venkig said:


> Yes, Corsair RM650


Surely a good PSU. Go ahead with that quote, obviously negotiate somewhat if you can.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2020)

venkig said:


> Pre Bargain quotation.


Make sure that ssd is WD SN550 & not the older SN500 model.


----------



## venkig (Jul 9, 2020)

@whitestar_999 - Good point. I have always told him it is SN550 but maybe he overlooked it. I'll double verify.


----------



## venkig (Jul 10, 2020)

Sl.NoComponentsYour PriceMy Price18% Tax on My PriceDifference1​AMD 3700X23250​22800​26904​531​2​Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro WiFi21700​21000​24780​826​3​G skills F4-3600c16d-32gtznc17500​17000​20060​590​4​Western Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME5850​5250​6195​708​5​Sapphire Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse OC 8GB20000​19000​22420​1180​6​Cooler master MB -511 RGB6100​5500​6490​708​7​Corsair RM 650 M8500​7700​9086​944​8​BenQ EW3270U29500​28000​33040​1770​Total​132400​*126250*​*148975*​*7257*​

Sent him my bargained quote. Hope my quote is not coming off to him as aggressive bargain pricing. I'll still be content if I am seal the entire thing at 1.5L or slightly higher, which is what I set out to do. 

I am also getting the system delivered home, let's see if there are any charges involved there (regardless Imma tip the delivery guy)

Also had discussed with him below points, now summarized the same and sent it to him



> 1. Also Need all the boxes, plastic covers, cables, manuals etc .. Everything we are not using in the build should be in the box handed over to me
> 2. All Brand new sealed products should be used
> 3. Invoice should be generated under my name
> 4. Need an email and or a letter from you promising me after sales and listing how many years warranty/guarantee you are going to provide me for this build (or if you want to do component wise, you can mention the same as well). Also mention which components you won't do replace etc and I need to go to the manufacturer
> ...



Anything else to keep in mind?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2020)

venkig said:


> Sl.NoComponentsYour PriceMy Price18% Tax on My PriceDifference1​AMD 3700X23250​22800​26904​531​2​Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro WiFi21700​21000​24780​826​3​G skills F4-3600c16d-32gtznc17500​17000​20060​590​4​Western Digital Blue SN550 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME5850​5250​6195​708​5​Sapphire Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse OC 8GB20000​19000​22420​1180​6​Cooler master MB -511 RGB6100​5500​6490​708​7​Corsair RM 650 M8500​7700​9086​944​8​BenQ EW3270U29500​28000​33040​1770​Total​132400​*126250*​*148975*​*7257*​
> 
> Sent him my bargained quote. Hope my quote is not coming off to him as aggressive bargain pricing. I'll still be content if I am seal the entire thing at 1.5L or slightly higher, which is what I set out to do.
> 
> ...


Actually prices of parts like R7 3700X, mobo, PSU, cabinet & even monitor are fine. State that other parts are overpriced, like vedantcomputer has that GPU for 20k with tax, etc. Still, see how much he is willing to reduce from your total price.

Among your queries, after sales will be taken care of by manufacturer, not shops & you will have to ship your product in most cases or drop it in a service centre. Ask him about proper packaging, like the side glass of the cabinet shouldn't be cracked.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2020)

Bengaluru should have service centres for all major brands & yes tell him to be extra careful & use extra protective packaging for cabinet as side glass panel is really vulnerable during transportation.


----------



## venkig (Jul 12, 2020)

@whitestar_999 - Mentioned the packing bit to him 

Also he mentioned that everything if anything goes wrong within a month, he'll replace everything immediately. He also mentioned that post the month, he'll come and collect things if needed for any warranty related issues. He'll send it to the manufacturer, follow-up and deliver the repaired/replaced product to me. He'll mention all this is the second page of the invoice so that I have it in writing. 

I didn't haggle much and we settled for 1.54L as he is willing to provide decent after sales support.

He said delivery on Monday, hopefully it'll be done. Lockdown in Bangalore from Tuesday(14th), hopefully I get it on Monday. Will keep you all posted.

Thanks a ton everybody who pitched in here for your invaluable input and patience. Much gratitude!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2020)

That's indeed good after sales support & deserves a bit extra if it does happen. Keep us updated here.


----------



## venkig (Jul 12, 2020)

I just put everything in pcpartpicker, just to see if there is something I'll run into.

There was one compatibility note - 





> The Gigabyte X570 AORUS PRO WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard has an additional 4-pin ATX power connector but the Corsair RM 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply does not. This connector is used to supply additional 12V current to the motherboard. While the system will likely still run without it, higher current demands such as extreme overclocking or large video card current draws may require it.


Is this something I should be worried about?

Any suggestion for a Printer cum Scanner? I don't need FAX though. Printer will mostly be used for taking printouts of boarding pass and other documents, won't be used always though. Looking for a wireless one. I have never owned a printer. Now that I'm thinking of it, I wouldn't mind splurging a bit more to print my photographs too. Don't want the printer cartridge to burn holes in my wallet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2020)

venkig said:


> I just put everything in pcpartpicker, just to see if there is something I'll run into.
> 
> There was one compatibility note - The Gigabyte X570 AORUS PRO WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard has an additional 4-pin ATX power connector but the Corsair RM 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply does not. This connector is used to supply additional 12V current to the motherboard. While the system will likely still run without it, higher current demands such as extreme overclocking or large video card current draws may require it.
> 
> Is this something I should be worried about?


That's why I went with 750w PSU because my MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC has one 8 pin + one 4 pin EPS power connectors.
No PSU below 750w offers 2x 8pin eps connectors other than all 750w SMPSes

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2020)

venkig said:


> I just put everything in pcpartpicker, just to see if there is something I'll run into.
> 
> There was one compatibility note -  The Gigabyte X570 AORUS PRO WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard has an additional 4-pin ATX power connector but the Corsair RM 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply does not. This connector is used to supply additional 12V current to the motherboard. While the system will likely still run without it, higher current demands such as extreme overclocking or large video card current draws may require it.
> 
> Is this something I should be worried about?


It is an often confusion creating point, that extra 4 pin power connector is only needed if you are planning on doing extreme overclocking using liquid Nitrogen(check some youtube videos, it really looks cool. no pun intended).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> That's why I went with 750w PSU because my MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC has one 8 pin + one 4 pin EPS power connectors.
> No PSU below 750w offers 2x 8pin eps connectors other than all 750w SMPSes
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


See my above post, it is not required unless you are doing LN2/liquid nitrogen overclocking.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> See my above post, it is not required unless you are doing LN2/liquid nitrogen overclocking.


Oh thanks last time my motherboard was assembled by a repairman I asked him not to forget that 4 pin EPS connector along with the usual 8 pin EPS.
Thanks again I was so worried though I have 750w PSU and all connectors plugged in.
I thought maybe not using that 4 pin EPS might have fried the bios chip but it's resolved now right.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2020)

venkig said:


> @whitestar_999 - Mentioned the packing bit to him
> 
> Also he mentioned that everything if anything goes wrong within a month, he'll replace everything immediately. He also mentioned that post the month, he'll come and collect things if needed for any warranty related issues. He'll send it to the manufacturer, follow-up and deliver the repaired/replaced product to me. He'll mention all this is the second page of the invoice so that I have it in writing.
> 
> ...


It would be good to get your PC before lockdown for sure. Where are you buying from?


----------



## venkig (Jul 12, 2020)

Mahi Computers, SP Road, Bangalore @omega44-xt


----------



## venkig (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok folks, system is delivered. In the process of setting everything up. Just installed the OS. 

Don't want to turn this thread into troubleshooting but I have a quick question about CM MB511. I have only bottom front RGB fan running all the time. I did see the top fan turn on one of the restarts but the middle fan doesn't spin however RGB does light up. Is there something I need to understand about how these fan functions? I thought all the fans run all the time, is that correct?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2020)

venkig said:


> Ok folks, system is delivered. In the process of setting everything up. Just installed the OS.
> 
> Don't want to turn this thread into troubleshooting but I have a quick question about CM MB511. I have only bottom front RGB fan running all the time. I did see the top fan turn on one of the restarts but the middle fan doesn't spin however RGB does light up. Is there something I need to understand about how these fan functions? I thought all the fans run all the time, is that correct?


Yes all the fans must turn on during boot up even before bios screen starts showing up on the monitor.
My Corsair SPEC Delta RGB front 120mm x3 fans spin automatically the moment I press the power button on my Cabinet.
So check the connections either on the ARGB controller on the backside of the cabinet or on the motherboards headers to which the fans are connected respectively.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2020)

venkig said:


> Ok folks, system is delivered. In the process of setting everything up. Just installed the OS.
> 
> Don't want to turn this thread into troubleshooting but I have a quick question about CM MB511. I have only bottom front RGB fan running all the time. I did see the top fan turn on one of the restarts but the middle fan doesn't spin however RGB does light up. Is there something I need to understand about how these fan functions? I thought all the fans run all the time, is that correct?


See in cabinet manual for fan wiring.


----------



## venkig (Jul 14, 2020)

After hours of tinkering it looks like I have to jump start the fans i.e. rotate the fans manually after powering on to get them to spin, That is so weird!!

Is this an issue with how the fan is fitted? The only thing I noticied that is different from the two top fans is the way different screws are used The bottom one has 4 long screws. What are those long screws called? The screw named H below






At the end of the  video you can see what I am talking about -


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2020)

venkig said:


> After hours of tinkering it looks like I have to jump start the fans i.e. rotate the fans manually after powering on to get them to spin, That is so weird!!
> 
> Is this an issue with how the fan is fitted? The only thing I noticied that is different from the two top fans is the way different screws are used The bottom one has 4 long screws. What are those long screws called? The screw named H below
> 
> ...


Ask your seller for help, send him the video. I don't think screws will screw fans, likely some connection issue. Check online on how to connect fans, try removing & reinserting wires on pins on the mobo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I don't think *screws will screw fans*


----------



## venkig (Jul 14, 2020)

@omega44-xt - I sent him the video and he'll come over to assist. I have reinserted the pins several times.

If there is a connectivity issue the fans should start even after jump starting, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2020)

@shreeux has this same cabinet but he never faced such issue.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @shreeux has this same cabinet but he never faced such issue.



No issues...While press start button...Front 3 fans start running continuously...till the switch off PC.


----------



## venkig (Jul 20, 2020)

I always have one fan spinning and the rest two will start spinning if I jump start it. I haven't had the chance to connecting all these fans to MoBo, maybe I should try that to see what happens. The dealer mentioned that it might have to do something with fan bearings? None of these make any sense to me because if there is not enough power to spin the fan - Jump starting the fans shouldn't work and if there is bearing issue again they should stop spinning intermittently etc.. This is such a mystery. 

With lockdown in Bangalore, the dealer can't come to help me replace but I'll follow up with him and get this done. 


Also should I register my components at the manufacturer site for warranty or does the invoice suffice when I am doing warranty claims? How important is registering a product on manufacturer's site? I was told that I am supposed to register my components within xx days of purchase. I thought my invoice was good enough proof of when the components were bought. My invoice has serial number for all the components, I am guessing this is enough?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2020)

venkig said:


> I always have one fan spinning and the rest two will start spinning if I jump start it. I haven't had the chance to connecting all these fans to MoBo, maybe I should try that to see what happens. The dealer mentioned that it might have to do something with fan bearings? None of these make any sense to me because if there is not enough power to spin the fan - Jump starting the fans shouldn't work and if there is bearing issue again they should stop spinning intermittently etc.. This is such a mystery.
> 
> With lockdown in Bangalore, the dealer can't come to help me replace but I'll follow up with him and get this done.
> 
> ...


Do follow up, hopefully lockdown won't be extended.

Invoice is enough, but better to register it. Zotac provides an additional 3 years of warranty for free when registered online, but I don't think others have such stuff, just simple 2-3 year warranty.


----------



## venkig (Jul 21, 2020)

Finally I took the time out and sorted the fan issue. The fans were connected via Molex directly to the PSU and clearly it was not getting enough power when you switch on and when you jump started it, it would spin just fine.

Now I connected all the individual fans to MoBo and they work without any issue. They spin everytime I boot the PC. Case closed


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2020)

venkig said:


> Finally I took the time out and sorted the fan issue. The fans were connected via Molex directly to the PSU and clearly it was not getting enough power when you switch on and when you jump started it, it would spin just fine.
> 
> Now I connected all the individual fans to MoBo and they work without any issue. They spin everytime I boot the PC. Case closed


Oh, so seller didn't connect it to mobo, strange. That's how it has been, I think.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2020)

venkig said:


> Finally I took the time out and sorted the fan issue. The fans were connected via Molex directly to the PSU and clearly it was not getting enough power when you switch on and when you jump started it, it would spin just fine.
> 
> Now I connected all the individual fans to MoBo and they work without any issue. They spin everytime I boot the PC. Case closed


I don't think it was getting enough power that was the issue, I think since these fans have load based rotation so maybe because of psu not sending any load signal they didn't start but when you jump started them it simulates a load condition thus making them start spinning.


----------



## venkig (Jul 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think it was getting enough power that was the issue, I think since these fans have load based rotation so maybe because of psu not sending any load signal they didn't start but when you jump started them *it simulates a load condition thus making them start spinning*.



Wow! That makes tonna sense. 

Yeah the dealer hadn't connected them to the MoBo, I knew this before too but was putting off doing this myself but finally took the time out to do it.


----------

